# Problème avec libXrandr-1.3.0

## Jonathan.11

Bonjour, je poste ici pour la première fois sur ce forum, même si j'y laisse traîner mes yeux depuis un moment, alors je pense que je devrais commencer en remerciant un peu tout le monde, vu que c'est la première fois qu'il m'ait nécessaire d'avoir recours à un nouveau thread, mais je ne trouve pas de solution à mon problème!

Je suis sur un ibm thinkpad x32, une architecture x86 donc, et un problème est survenu lors de ma dernière mise à jour, la lib libXrandr-1.3.0 ne passe pas, ce serait un problème de libxcb-xlib.la introuvable qui empêcherait le make de ce faire à ce que j'ai cru comprendre... j'ai essayé deux trois choses trouvées sur le net, mais rien n'y fait, et pire, xfce commence à bugger sérieusement! :

- le pointeur est une croix sauf dans les fenêtres

- impossible de revenir à une fenêtre situé en dessous de la dernière

- plus que 1 bureau au lieu des quatres comme je l'ai normalement configuré

- dircolors: `/etc/DIR_COLORS':76: unrecognized keyword HARDLINK au dessus de chaque nom d'utilisateur (***@***  ~ $ ou *** #) dans la console

- mpd ne veut pas se lancer

et ainsi de suite...

en faisant un revdep-rebuild -p, j'ai pu voir que cette l'abscence de cette lib posait pas mal de problème, mais je n'arrive pas à trouver de solution!

Je suis pas hyper doué, normalement j'ai toujours un pote quand je suis réellement dans le besoin qui fait le back up, mais là, j'avoue que je sèche et il est pas dans le coin, donc je me sens un peu perdu!!!

Aussi j'appelle à l'aide ici, si quelqu'un a un peu de temps à me consacrer, et a une idée de l'origine du problème, ce serait vraiment classe de sa part! 

En attendant je vous souhaite un bon weekend à tous!

Jo

----------

## Jonathan.11

C'est bon!!! J'ai réussi à réparer le .la avec :

 *Quote:*   

> find /usr/lib -name "*.la" -exec sed -e "s:-lxcb-xlib:: ;
> 
> s:/usr/lib/libxcb-xlib.la::" -i \{\} \;

 

trouvé sur ce rapport de bug : https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=158476

merci quand même, et bon dimanche à tous!

----------

## SlashRhumSlashNeisson

Salut,

jettes un oeil sur ça

http://www.gentoo.org/proj/en/desktop/x/x11/libxcb-1.4-upgrade-guide.xml

 :Wink: 

----------

## Jonathan.11

Merci beaucoup! en effet, ça tombe pile sur mon problème... je dois vraiment être pas doué pour pas être tombé dessus...

Merci, bonne journée,

Jo

----------

## xaviermiller

Salut,

Pour le DIR_COLORS, il faut faire un dispatch-conf.

----------

## Jonathan.11

ouaip, aillez, c'est réparé ^^ 

Merci pour l'info!

----------

